# Panel Shop



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Anybody a panel shop or knows of a good one? I looking for a shop to produce a prototype enclosure. I need to do a 12x10x6 enclosure with some custom cut outs and standoffs. 

This is my prototype and I need to make a large production run of it.

View attachment 19161


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Responsible Metal Fabrication in Sunnyvale, but you might want
something closer.

Not sure what you mean by a large production run, but you could
sure get your height down with something like this and a small PCB.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

What is that you built?
Does it have a heat load and do you need cooling?

It looks nice an I wanna steal your idea and become super wealthy.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

rexowner said:


> Responsible Metal Fabrication in Sunnyvale, but you might want
> something closer.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by a large production run, but you could
> sure get your height down with something like this and a small PCB.



This is what I have to work with and i need to make cutouts in the box to match these. I need 1 enclosure now for Fit, Form, Function and cost, then about 60 enclosures for a first run.

View attachment 19164


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> What is that you built?
> Does it have a heat load and do you need cooling?
> 
> It looks nice an I wanna steal your idea and become super wealthy.


Top secret for now......:euro:
Heat load will not be a problem....low wattage and no moving parts.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If what you are looking for is just a cusom BOX, then almost all of the major box mfrs are capable of providing a modified standard box for you like that. You just give them your drawings and they make it for you. You will pay a one-time set up charge, then after that your price will be based on the volume per production run. That looks like it might be a Rittal box, they provide that service, as does Hoffman, Saginaw, Hammond, almost all of them. You would have to go to one of their regular distributors though, if you bought that from someone on-line like AutomationDestruct, they will not offer that service.

Just FYI, the term "panel shop" would typically be used by someone who would build the ENTIRE ASSEMBLY for you under contract. If that's what you meant, it's better to get someone local to deal with, you don't want to have to start flying around the country to do witness testing etc. If that's the case, reply back and I'll give you some resources for finding UL508 panel shops.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

John said:


> Top secret for now......:euro:
> Heat load will not be a problem....low wattage and no moving parts.


Ah rats. 
I figured someone stole my pet rock idea so I wanted to pay it forward.


----------



## riverpc100 (Dec 2, 2012)

Some kind of IP PBX appliance ?


----------

